
Quantum Mechanics Shows That Our Universe Has Purpose - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2020/01/quantum-mechanics-shows-that-our-universe-has-purpose/
======
gus_massa
The main error is that the article assumes that the observer must be a human.
It was a bad idea to use the words "observation" / "observer" because they are
misleading. I prefer "measurement".

One easy example is the Stern–Gerlach experiment
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern–Gerlach_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stern–Gerlach_experiment)

In this case the "observer" is just a brick in one of the paths. There is a
very nice chapter in the Feynman's book about the Stern–Gerlach experiment and
how it is related to most quantum experiments and measurements.

------
pixelsort
_If the physical world consists only of efficient causality, how can we create
computational intelligence (that is, thinking computers or hard AI) that
exhibits final causality from physical processes?_

At some point the various efforts similar to DeepMind are going to hit this
wall. Getting over it is going to require that either we use biological
material (neurons, glia, etc) to bridge the gap or reproduce their extra-
dimensional quantum features in hardware.

